# Two Watches



## alanandlyn (Nov 30, 2009)

I have come into a few pocket watches from my father and I'm looking for some advice and guidance regarding whether it is worth me investing in getting them working again.

The two that are of most interest to me are a Waltham that, based on the number, is dated 1912/13; the other has an unnamed face but has a signature on the movement - John Johnson - and seems to be in a silver case dated 1863 (assuming I'm reading the hallmark correctly).

The others are a Smiths Empire, a Westclox Pocket Ben, one from Rowell of Oxford that I think was a presentation from the Railways to my Granddad, and finally one that has no identifaction on it all but it is a key wind through the face.

I'd add pictures if I could work out how.

I also have two Bulova Accutrons (one with the box and purchase receipt, and a Roamer incabloc - all of which need servicing. Finally I have an Audax movement.

Any thoughts or advice about what I should do with this lot would be appreciated.


----------



## alanandlyn (Nov 30, 2009)

OK so now I know how to add pictures.

This is the John Johnson watch -










This is the Waltham -









This is the one I know nothing about -


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The last watch seems to be VERY interesting! Do you pictures from the movements?

The Waltham could be made for the english market, the case is typically english.

Really wonderful watches!

Andreas


----------



## alanandlyn (Nov 30, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> The last watch seems to be VERY interesting! Do you pictures from the movements?
> 
> The Waltham could be made for the english market, the case is typically english.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of pictures of the movement .....


----------



## alanandlyn (Nov 30, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> The last watch seems to be VERY interesting! Do you pictures from the movements?
> 
> The Waltham could be made for the english market, the case is typically english.
> 
> ...


The Waltham is in a Dennison Watch Case Co case. It is marked as follows.


----------



## supperwood001 (Dec 21, 2009)

alanandlyn said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > The last watch seems to be VERY interesting! Do you pictures from the movements?
> ...


They are all very nice, so clean and crisp. Really perfectness watches! I have seen one of my friend, I like it very much while the first time, most likely the same style as those.


----------

